# Can I shoot Steel in a brand new 870 30 inch vent remchoke barrel?



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

I called Ohio Valley and they said to take my choke out of the gun and look for the word STEEL. If it doesnt have it then I cant shoot steel. I do not have the word STEEL on my choke.

I talked to Cabelas and they said I can shoot Steel. According to Internet websites ANY 870 Barrel remchoke after 1950 can shoot steel.

Does anyone know the correct answer to this question?

Thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

most chokes should say STEEL as you stated. did you get a manual with the gun? i know it is not recommended to shoot steel from a full choke .modified and improved cylinder choke would be ok.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

found this chart at remington. http://www.remington.com/products/accessories/gun-parts/choke-tubes/probore-choke-tubes.aspx sorry my sbe chokes were marked as steel shot .


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Any remchoke tube that does not extend beyond the barrel should be fine for steel. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just buy a new choke tube of the desired choke that is meant for steel....and with that you can use it for lead too....but not a lead tube for steel
cabela's has them ,and I'm sure others due too

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...ube&x=19&y=7&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Carl...t+choke+tube&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

My gun was bought around 20 years ago. The 30 inch REMChoke Barrel is brand new. The choke doesnt extend beyond the barrel. I think I am just going to ditch my 2 boxes of steel and switch to lead shot to be safe I guess. I do know that the choke in it now is a modifed choke.
Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If the choke tube is modified or wider you can shoot steel, if a dime will fit into the choke it is modified or larger. Always use anti-cease on the threads of any choke tube, more barrels are ruined by failing to lube the tubes than any other reason.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

What is the reason for a special choke tube for steel? When the law was first changed to require steel shot for waterfowl, there were no special guns for it.

Is it something specific to a choke tube problem? 

I am planning on getting back into duck hunting next year and only have an old pump with a poly choke on it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

not sure fnf . but some mfg's mark the tubes for steel . but i would NOT shoot steel out of a full choke barrel or tube. as far as tubes go. the mod is a full when shooting steel and the imp is considered a modified for steel. it has also been said to use 2 shot sizes smaller than lead when shooting steel. that may not be all that true today with all the new and faster steel loads today. also black cloud has pellets with a enlarged ring around them and has been known to blow uo barrels. be safe use a mod or imp.cyl. choke for steel. ireccomend staying away from the black cloud too.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

I went to Dicks Sporting goods and ask them and they said I can shoot steel. I then went and checked out the chokes they sold and they had a Remington Full Choke tube and I looked on the Tube and the box and they both said Steel and Lead. I bought the full choke tube. I still might call Remington just to see what they would say but as of right now I think the Cabelas Remington 30 inch vent rem choke barrel come with a mod choke that isnt for Steel unless Remington for some reason didnt print the word Steel and Lead on the choke tube.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

jfarkas, you seen a Remington Full choke that said steel and lead on it ? Freyedknot is correct- a modified chock is the equivalent of a full choke for steel, I would be curious of what the I.D. dimensions are of that full choke. I know a guy who by accident forgot to take the Kicks Turkey choke out of his barrel and went Goose hunting and when he fired the shotgun it blew the choke out and split the barrel 3 ". I realize a turkey choke is tighter than normal about .665 ID and a Full Remchoke is .690 - a Modified Remchoke is .710 , I would think a .690 would be too tight for steel. but I guess Remington knows what they are doing.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I also have a full rem choke marked for lead and steel.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they may have changed things since i baught my last shotgun (10 yrs) but you can shoot lead out of any choke even if marked steel. its the steel that is too hard to be constricted. on the older chokes you can shoot steel as long as it is not a full choke,just as it is not recommended to shoot slugs out of a full choke.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

freyedknot said:


> its the steel that is too hard to be constricted. on the older chokes you can shoot steel as long as it is not a full choke,just as it is not recommended to shoot slugs out of a full choke.


THANKS Now I understand.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

jfarkas said:


> I called Ohio Valley and they said to take my choke out of the gun and look for the word STEEL. If it doesnt have it then I cant shoot steel. I do not have the word STEEL on my choke.
> 
> buy a choke tube you can shoot steel through ..do not shot steel through a full choke even tho they say you can ..you can do it with shot size 2 and under ..i think it to hard on the choke tube
> 
> ...


i shot a modified extended choke out of my 887 love it for close and long shots


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I went out today and purchased a Remchoke that says Full Steel and Lead and measured it, it is .690 ID. I took the Full Remchoke out of my 870 that says Lead Shot Only and measured it and it is .690 ID. the Chokes for Steel and Lead must be made out of a different steel or heat treated , I don't know I don't have any way to check metallurgy but they are the same ID. --odd I thought the Full for Steel and Lead would have a larger ID.


----------

